# Not checking in any bag, what can I carry on?



## boogaloo (7 Dec 2007)

hello, 

ryanair's baggage charges and airport check in fees seem to have increased lately. 

My partner and I are going to London for 3 nights in February.  Staying with friends.  I'm not fussed about the size of the carry on luggage (am actually quite good at restricting what clothes I bring down to a minimum), but I assume things like razors, tweezers, nail clippers cannot be brought on board?

I just don't think we really need to check in a bag so would avoid it if I could. 

thanks.


----------



## Satanta (7 Dec 2007)

boogaloo said:


> I'm not fussed about the size of the carry on luggage (am actually quite good at restricting what clothes I bring down to a minimum), but I assume things like razors, tweezers, nail clippers cannot be brought on board?


Ryanair I believe allow handluggage to be up to 10kg in weight.

[broken link removed] will give you some of the guidelines for what is/isn't allowed. Follow the links for full details on the additional restrictions on liquids.


----------



## gipimann (7 Dec 2007)

Ryanair also have a size restriction on carry on baggage.   Check that on their site just in case (no pun intended!) your luggage is larger then they allow.

I'd suggest getting on the plane early - was on a flight to UK last weekend, was one of the last to board and found it difficult to find space for my small carry-on bag (I had checked in luggage, so it was little more than a handbag!) - the overhead lockers were bulging!


----------



## boogaloo (7 Dec 2007)

thanks Satanta & Gipimann, much appreciated.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (7 Dec 2007)

You can carry on a disposable closed blade razor. I have never had any problems.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (8 Dec 2007)

In addition to the above 

Currently when departing UK Airports you can only bring one item of hand luggage through security  ... This is generally very strictly enforced - e.g. if you have a handbag in addition to your hand luggage case you will have to put it inside your case to go through security.

This restriction does not apply when departing Irish airports - so it will only be on the way back.

(rumour has it this UK restriction will be lifted after Christmas but that's not confirmed)


----------



## Marie (8 Dec 2007)

Be aware that Checkin is very rigorous about this and the carry-on weight and size strictly enforced.  10kg seems a lot but the size is limited to that of a large briefcase.  As has been noted above a handbag is regarded as your 'piece of carry=-on luggage'.

If you are going to London for 3 nights I suggest you would really need to bring a check-in suitcase containing both your clothes, shoes, toileteries etc.?  The prices quoted on the Ryanair website are of course for transporting the checked-in luggage both ways so its not excessive.


----------



## Maggie B (9 Dec 2007)

Marie said:


> Be aware that Checkin is very rigorous about this and the carry-on weight and size strictly enforced. 10kg seems a lot but the size is limited to that of a large briefcase. As has been noted above a handbag is regarded as your 'piece of carry=-on luggage'.
> 
> If you are going to London for 3 nights I suggest you would really need to bring a check-in suitcase containing both your clothes, shoes, toileteries etc.? The prices quoted on the Ryanair website are of course for transporting the checked-in luggage both ways so its not excessive.


 


Hi,
I have just returned from Canaries from 2 weeks holidays and had hand luggage only so for 3 nights in London you will be fine.
Have any liquids in a sealable plastic bag and they have to be under 100 ml each, my husband had his razor and no problem. You can buy a lot of stuff now under the 100 ml and anything else you need you can get in airport after going through security.
I know last time I was in UK had to put my handbag into hand luggage as 1 piece only.


----------

